# Nitto Tires???? Do They Hook Up??



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

im thinking about getting these tires but i wanted to make sure that they get a good review before i go out there and spend the money

Nitto Tires NT555R EXTREME DRAG P275/40R17 93V 

Store


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Times in my sig were run on those tires, If I was to get them again I would go with the 275 instead of the 245's, No other mods needed with those as well.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

bought a pair of nittos 555 245 45 17 and yeah they hook really well. it would just spin in second gear with street tires, and then put street radials on them it would spin a little and sink your head back in the seats I drove them around for about 100 miles then took them off, and they got stolen lol


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Check this out...

Nitto NT05 Drag Radial Vs. ET Street Radial II Tires - Super Chevy Magazine


----------

